# Now this is what you call a VAPE MEET "gets me to thinking"



## BigGuy (21/11/14)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## LandyMan (21/11/14)

Lots of Nomness there, and not just in the bottles 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (21/11/14)

Thanks, Even more convinced that nothing and nobody is going to stop this bus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/14)

And I need to be on THAT bus specifically!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (21/11/14)

I think in the NEW YEAR when myself and the HOBBIT have settled in a bit more we will host a VAPE MEET in Durban for everyone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## whatalotigot (21/11/14)

Only the asian with a pokeball vape 

Yea this along with VapeCon in the states looks insane. Maybe in some time the community in SA will be large enough to host something like this at the CTICC and have international brands showcasing some gear here! Would be very epic.


----------



## JakesSA (22/11/14)

Sponsored by the UK branch I see ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman211991 (22/11/14)

BigGuy said:


>



Get this in cticc damn would be awesome


----------

